
Roguelike on a Hyperbolic Plane (2012) - mos_basik
http://zenorogue.blogspot.com/2012/03/hyperbolic-geometry-in-hyperbolic-rogue.html
======
musha68k
"Hyperbolic geometry seems to be underused in art."

I concur, very cool!

